# Solved: FSX DVD dsc 2 will not install



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

Flight Simulator X used to run on my PC. Since Windows XP was reinstalled and SP2 added I cannot install the second DVD disc. I have tried: Removing Nero and other progs which work with DVDs, copying discs to folder but still will not install, adding full set of codecs to Windows. Disc itself OK,[ tried on a friends PC.] I know others have had this problem but has anybody found the solution? Even those who replaced their DVD drives and software were no better off. It is infuriating ! Any advice most welcome


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Explain your actual problem. Did you get any errors?


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your interest. No - no error notices. Just will not accept that there is a disc in the drive, keeps asking me to 'Insert disc..' Will not show contents of disc in Explorer, sometimes actually locks explorer up.

My system is XP with SPs up to date. Plenty of memory, good graphics etc. Used to work well !!!


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

If it only happens with disc 2, then it's most likely a problem with the disc itself. Try cleaning it off.


----------



## moumous (May 31, 2008)

If you are still having the same issue, try copying the content of DVD2 to a folder on your local drive, and run it from there


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

That's not possible if they can't see the files on the disc in explorer. What brand and model is your DVD drive?


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for replies and advice. I tried cleaning the disc properly, to no avail. The DVD drive is a NEC {followed I think by NA 3800 - will check as it is not on this old PC which I use for email ] The drive works just fine in all other respects. 

I also copied the contents of the disc onto a folder and tried to install from there but as I recall it said there was a file missing. Which file I do not now know - but I did look for it and it was not there. As you rightly point out it is difficult to know what is happening with a copy when nothing is visible in explorer. 

It was suggested to me that there is a quirk in SP2, which would fit the experience I had. I took in SP3 on the off chance it would contain a fix for a problem which Microsoft blame on other hard and soft ware, no joy there either.

Baffling isnt it?


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

I have just checked and the drive is DVD_NEC_RW ND-3500AG

Says it is working correctly. I did check and the drivers are up to date.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Try using Firefox to access the files on the CD.

Did you check the website to make sure the drivers are updated? Windows almost never has the newest drivers, and the only way to get them would be to go to the NEC site and download them yourself rather than letting Windows do it.


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Tacoman 359 I have Firefox and will follow up your suggestion. I did check for new drivers on the NEC site and mine were up to date. More anon................


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

Now you are really on to something. I checked the disc on my ancient PC which I keep for internet [nothing like enough power to run FSX though] Lo and behold I can see the contents of Disc 2 on Firefox

Now I will think how to transfer that huge pile of files. Any more suggestions? I see one called DVD check - could I somehow insert into the destination file?


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I mean on your current computer that you're trying to install the game on. Open Firefox on that one and try accessing it.

On the other computer, see if you can see the files in explorer. If you can, I don't know what else to tell you besides try swapping the CD drives.


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

I am most grateful to you. At the upper end of my seventies it takes me longer to assimilate ideas and then execute them................but thanks to your iguidance I am getting there.
Have now burned a DVD disc with all the files showing. Am hopeful now and will report in a few days.
Thanks again. revvy11.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

How did you manage to burn the DVD? Isn't it copy-protected?


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

This is a bizarre tale of success !! I now have FSX installed and working. My sincere thanks to you tacoman, and moumous.
The FSX discs will open into Firefox just once after booting. I copied all the files and burned a new DVD disc2 - it would not install any more than the original.
However I was now able to copy all the files from disc1 and my own version of disc 2 into a temporary folder on the PC where I want FSX to run. With a few alarms and excursions it worked. There is no uninstall string but this shold not matter as it is on an external drive. There is no entry on the Start menu, which does not matter either. 
It is flying! After eight months of effort and intermittent study.

A great forum. Real help. I am much impressed. revvy11.


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad you finally solved it. Remember to mark your thread solved.


----------



## revvy11 (May 28, 2008)

Postscript. Just in case anyone wishes to follow this solution in future.

FSX is flying beautifully. The only real penalty for installing it by this roundabout method is that lacking an install string it rejects certain [not all] add-ons. e.g. FSX SP1 went straight in. SP2 rejected [says it needs and English FSX, which of course it is] Traffic software would not install at all.

Happy landings. Over and out.


----------

